# My Chopped Tomatoes in Juice Separated



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Another tomato issue:

I've followed directions to the letter. I hot pack my chopped tomatoes in juice, leave roughly 1" headspace, hot water bath for 50 minutes. The processed tomatoes occasionally leak slightly before sealing after they are removed from the canner and as they cool they separate, juice or almost water on the bottom, solids on top. This time they came out of the canner like that. All I can think is it is the varieties I'm using. Black Krim, a few Mortgage Lifters, some salad, cherry and Roma type in a blend plus 1 tsp lemon juice and 1 tsp salt in each quart jar.

Anyone know what might be the problem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Venting is normal and to be expected. There isn't a problem. It's just how some batches come out. So long as your seals are good, your finished canned tomatoes are fine. Even if they vent a lot, nothing to worry about.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Is your concern that they are venting or that when they cool the tomato floats to the top of the liquid? As Raeven said, venting is appropriate. I don't think chunks of tomato separating from the juice and floating in a well-sealed can is a problem either.


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Okay then. The seals are good so they just aren't photo worthy.

Thanks.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ya done good. 

Here's a pic of some of mine from a couple of years ago. You'll see all the liquid is at the bottom of those, too. I can mine halved or quartered. These are Romas, so less liquid -- but they still separate. My guess is you just canned varieties that are juicier. 












Really, none of them are "photo worthy." I just have no shame.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

My applesauce has a bit of the same. Just stir when you use to incorporate back together.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

50 minutes? Have I missed something? When did this change from the 10 minutes at 10 lbs for tomatoes?


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

I used the hot pack/hot water bath with added acid method versus pressure canning.


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks folks! I feel much better about my floaty tomatoes as I wash the outsides of the jars to put away. Ironically, my first batch was perfect. Beginners luck I suppose.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Raeven, I noticed that you are using one-piece caps. Where do you get them and are you happy with them? I have some caps that have a good amount of sealant on them. I've thought of using them for canning, but I only have two, so haven't bothered.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

As they boil in the jars, tiny bubbles get caught in the flesh of the tomatoes, causing them to float. Give the jars a gentle shake, just enough to jostle the contents, about once a day. After a few days of this, the tomatoes should sink back down.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Raeven, I noticed that you are using one-piece caps. Where do you get them and are you happy with them? I have some caps that have a good amount of sealant on them. I've thought of using them for canning, but I only have two, so haven't bothered.


*Sally*, I am so sorry to disappoint, but those are two-piece lids. I can see why you mistook them for one-piece, though. They do look like one-piece in that pic with the camera angle!

I use Tattlers and am very happy with them, rarely have a failure, and just happened to have white rings to use with them that day.


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

Weird. Today 8 quarts and no floaters. Did everything the same. It is what it is.

No worries about those floaters though....


----------



## KatsFarm (Sep 13, 2016)

suitcase_sally said:


> Raeven, I noticed that you are using one-piece caps. Where do you get them and are you happy with them? I have some caps that have a good amount of sealant on them. I've thought of using them for canning, but I only have two, so haven't bothered.


One piece lids for canning are available through http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/

They have a large assortment of jars, bottles, lids (single and separate lids/rings). Shipping can get expensive, but their prices for product is very good.


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

I think I've solved my floating tomato problem. Based on Ellendra's response I boiled my tomatoes a full 5 minutes which allowed foam to rise long enough for it to begin to break down again. I stirred in the remaining foam, placed them in the hot jars and water bathed them for the prescribed time. No more floaters in the last 6 or so batches.


----------

